

Collection of Game Development Blogs - Zolomon
http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/3223/game-development-blogs

======
agavin
I have some detailed articles on the Making of Crash Bandicoot at my blog:

<http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/category/games>

or the first of the Crash series:

[http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/2011/02/02/making-crash-ban...](http://all-
things-andy-gavin.com/2011/02/02/making-crash-bandicoot-part-1)

